
EC2 Price Reductions – Reserved Instances and M4 Instances – AWS Blog - rbanffy
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/ec2-price-reductions-reserved-instances-m4-instances/
======
Elect2
What impressed me the most is not the pricing reduce, but the __No Upfront
Payment Option for 3 Year Standard RIs __. It 's really a cool offer! (Thanks
to Google)

~~~
brentis
These are only for m class and above or does the lowly t class get some love?

~~~
Elect2
Seems all classes(including t2) pricing are reduced.
[https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/reserved-
instances/pricin...](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/reserved-
instances/pricing/)

------
merb
if they wan't more customers they should probably push lightsail to more
availability zone's. currently that would attract more small-/mid-sized
customers that don't need the flexibility.

